

We redesigned our blog. Frequent HN visitors will care - Duskic
http://whoapi.com/blog/1830/new-whoapi-blog/

======
NewsReader42
It's still Wordpress, still slow, still insecure so why should we care?

~~~
Duskic
Right. Wordpress sucks. [http://www.webpronews.com/wordpress-com-and-
automattic-just-...](http://www.webpronews.com/wordpress-com-and-automattic-
just-turned-10-here-are-some-stats-2015-06)

